# Microcontrolador PIC16F84. Desarrollo de proyectos



## JoS182 (Jul 8, 2007)

El tema es asi, quiero empezar con el mundo de los microcontroladores. Buscando por Internet encontré el libro "Microcontrolador PIC16F84. Desarrollo de proyectos".

Bueno para empezar me recomiendan este libro? Vale la pena comprarlo?. Estoy terminando mi ultimo año en un colegio técnico, después quiero seguir la ingeniería en electrónica. Este libro me va a ser útil? o voy a ver una lógica totalmente diferente?.

Lo que trato de decir, es que si verdaderamente se justifica comprar este libro. 

Espero que me sepan contestar, porque este tema ya me esta volviendo loco (=P). Si no conocen el libro, pero aprendieron de otro y me quieren decir. Quiero encontrar la mejor forma para aprender a usar microcontroladores.


----------



## mcrven (Jul 8, 2007)

El conocimiento es un conjunto de teorías, datos y experiencias prácticas. No viene en píldoras ni lo vás a encontrar en un libro en especial.

El libro que mencionas, puede ser bueno o malo, todo dependerá de tu óptica personal. Lo que te digamos, cualquiera de nosotros, serán nuestras propias opiniones particulares.
Para que amplíes tus conocimientos relacionados con este tema, te sugiero que participes en el foro de Microcontroladores y sistemas embebidos de nuestra comunidad:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/

Espero que lo disfrutes y que puedas aprender mucho sobre el tema.

OJO: No estoy insinuando que no compres el libro.

mcrven


----------



## mabauti (Jul 8, 2007)

Yo tengo ese libro y diria que es bueno ese libro para principiantes en el mundo de los microcontroladores.



> Este libro me va a ser útil? o voy a ver una lógica totalmente diferente?.


Es util porque te dice pasa a paso los principios del microcontrolador mas popular (pic16f84). Diferente? , no no es diferente,  es sencillo en su manera de explicar

Lo mejor que puedes hacer es checar los programas de estudio de la institucion a la cual pretendes ingresar y revisar si los contenidos del libro se adecuan a las materias principales y ahi decides si te conviene o no comprarlo.


----------



## ferlemega (Ago 11, 2010)

HOLA, 
Hace como 2 o 3 años lo compré, es el mejor de los libros de pic que tengo

                            ferlemega


----------



## cerebroo (Ago 11, 2010)

Es un buen libro, y las librerias son muy interesantes, e incluso con algunas modioficaciones las usaba en el 877.


----------



## Zicker (Ago 12, 2010)

Hola
     mira lo que yo te recomiendo es que la invercion que vas a hacer en el libro la hagas en otro material como por ejemplo microcontroladores (los cuales vas a quemar unos cuantos aprendiendo a programarlos) y en armar un buen programador ya que en la web hay material de sobra referente a estos microcontroladores, las dos cosas mas importante para aprender a programar estos dispositivos son  poner culo es silla e investigar haciendo programas cada vez mas avansados y la segunda ningun material te va a servir mas en lo referente a ingenieria que la datasheet de el dispositivo que provee el fabricante.

saludos


----------



## ferlemega (Ago 13, 2010)

Hola
Repito, el libro es bueno, sus librerías son bastante claras y sirven como referencia para muchas aplicaciones con la debida modificación para otros micrcontroladores.

Entiendo se aprende con el cacharreo acompañandonos de buena bibliografía de la materia en si y materias afines y con programas ejemplos. Ya tengo las nalgas superplanchas y los ojos cuadrados.

                             Gracias. Fernando L. Medina G


----------



## Daniel B17 (Ago 14, 2010)

La verdad es que yo compre este libro hace bastante y te puedo decir que si vale la pena hacer el gasto


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 14, 2010)

es buen libro ,trae un cd ,al rey julien le sirvio 
saludos


----------



## sdel (Ago 16, 2010)

hola colega, yo lo tengo y es un muy buen libro para empezar, te lo recomiendo, ademas te doy un consejo, trata de armarte todos los proyectos del libro, y estudiar el funcionamiento de cada uno, por ejemplo el temporizador, el termostato, estudiate los codigos, y modifica las librerias y vas a aprender bastante.
suerte un abrazo


----------

